
Anthony Fauci Shows Us the Right Way to Be an Expert - kualto
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/anthony-fauci-shows-us-the-right-way-to-be-an-expert/
======
loopz
The polar opposite of immature ideology. You may find such traits in the very
best breeds of workhorses.

------
anjel
[https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/490725-fauci-
giv...](https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/490725-fauci-given-
security-detail-after-receiving-threats)

------
ykevinator
This is absurd. The cdc failed completely.

~~~
threatofrain
Dr Anthony Fauci isn’t head of the CDC, and it’s the White House that has
taken control of executive narration, hence why the CDC has so few televised
statements these last 2 months.

It’s been a persistent theme that if you looked abroad at media and foreign
scientific and government announcements, you’d get a pretty good predictor on
what your own government might begin to merely signal as precursor weeks from
now.

So people have been trying to form fuzzy pictures based on the disorganized
interleaving of ad hoc mayors, governors, business leaders, institutions, all
making their little ad hoc decisions.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Google has been plastering CDC stuff all over YouTube. Almost like the CDC
made an end run around the TV blockade.

------
thymolu
This strikes me as tone deaf at a time when the focus should be on systemic
failures and possible improvements, and the millions who will be impacted.

This is a defense in fear of Fauci being let go, given the patterns of the
administration in many other areas.

~~~
throwaheyy
so is that Dr Fauci's fault or the administration's?

------
appleflaxen
I disagree.

I think the administration is so extreme in its extra-constitutional world
view that it's actually unethical to work within or support it in any way.

There is no question that Fauci is competent and making the best of a bad
situation, but participating in this administration is aiding and abetting it.

Given their willingness to politicize the courts, the justice department, the
state department, even the FDA, CDC, and NOAA; not to mention their kangaroo
impeachment hearing regarding bribery in Ukraine, it is impossible to justify
cooperation, let alone employment.

If more people had done this earlier (most notably the senate), we wouldn't
have the loss of life to which we've already consigned ourselves.

~~~
throwaheyy
He has been director of NIAID for over 30 years and serves the public not any
particular administration(s).

~~~
appleflaxen
How bad does a government have to be before you are morally obligated to step
down from a position? Does such a point exist?

I would argue yes, and that the US has passed it.

